# Lion's Den Dallas



## calveryc (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm new to martial arts. I have decided to focus on muay thai with some grappling and ground mixed in. Do any of ya'll have experience with the lion's den in Dallas? Any other Dallas area gyms that you would suggest?


----------



## calveryc (Nov 7, 2005)

Nevermind I went tonight and they nearly killed me! It was awesome now I'm hooked.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

That's great! Please, tell us more!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes, tell us more. I'm curious. How did they proceed with your execution? What was the workout like?


----------



## calveryc (Nov 8, 2005)

The workout was intense for someone that is new and not in great shape. We started with jump ropes / sit ups in two minute intervals, we then stretched and proceeded into execution. They were very patient with the new people as to how to execute each move and combo properly before we moved into full class movements. After about forty minutes of this we moved into bag work, which was two minutes of "freestyle" using any combo that we had worked on earlier, while another group was on the mats doing "standing mountain climbers" and "jumping jacks" waiting for their turn on the bags there was no down time the entire class. After that we went back to the bags for speed and power punches and knees, by this time I'm dying, the speed and power set took every ounce of my energy because I didn't pace myself and lets face it I'm out of shape and were still not done. For the final move of the night we made a circle on the mat on all fours and did "push up mountain climbers" while we circulated a medicine ball in which we placed in our stomachs and rolled into our abdominal core. I don't know what this does but it hurts and it made me unable to breathe (not that I could at this point anyway). It was an excellent workout one to which I have not felt since Marine Corps boot camp, their knowledgable and capable instructors know how to convey what they want from you in a very motivating way. I recommend them highly.


----------



## Icewater (Nov 8, 2005)

How long was the session?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds like a very intense workout. Good. We need more of those and less of people standing around talking about techniques (but not doing them) while straightening their belts.

Should we send flowers to you while you are recovering? lol


----------



## calveryc (Nov 8, 2005)

The session was about an hour and fifteen minutes, and yes some flowers and an economy size container of ibuprofen would be nice. Thanks

Your right though there is no standing around at all, I think the longest break we recieved was about three minutes for water and then right back into it we went. I'm going to my second class on thursday night so I'll let ya'll know how it goes.


----------

